# Sunset At The Marsh



## NJMAN (May 31, 2008)

These were taken at a local marsh area about 2 miles from my house.  The clouds were dissipating after a thunderstorm earlier, and I saw that they were reflecting the setting sun nicely.  Hopefully, I did these justice.  You had to be there.  Thanks for looking.  C&C welcome and appreciated. 

1.






2.





3.





Thanks for looking. 

NJ


----------



## Ajay (May 31, 2008)

These are absolutely gorgeous NJ!  Beautiful saturated colors!

My only tiny nitpick is that it looks like your horizon is dipped slightly to the right in the first 2.  

Great work!


----------



## NJMAN (May 31, 2008)

Ajay said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous NJ! Beautiful saturated colors!
> 
> My only tiny nitpick is that it looks like your horizon is dipped slightly to the right in the first 2.
> 
> Great work!


 
I think you are right. I sometimes miss that.   Reuploaded. Thanks for the good critique and kind words Ajay.  Really appreciated.


----------



## abraxas (May 31, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> I think you are right. I sometimes miss that.   Reuploaded. Thanks for the good critique and kind words Ajay.  Really appreciated.



I was going to say nuh-uh, not crooked.

Great job.  I really like what you do to the trees and brush along the banks.


----------



## KabeXTi (May 31, 2008)

They are all great, but #3 takes the cake IMO.  Almost looks like HDR.  Is it?


----------



## Ajay (May 31, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> I think you are right. I sometimes miss that.  Reuploaded. Thanks for the good critique and kind words Ajay. Really appreciated.


 

Perfect!!   I would totally hang these on my wall.  The sharpness is killer.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (May 31, 2008)

Great shots and beautiful colors. 

Are you using any type of filters helping you with the sky?


----------



## Doc Wiseman (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful! Love the sharpness and the colors. 

Doc


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

abraxas said:


> I was going to say nuh-uh, not crooked.
> 
> Great job. I really like what you do to the trees and brush along the banks.


 
Thanks abraxas. I'm surprised at myself for how little I actually take the camera out at sunset, or sunrise for that matter.  Me thinks I need to pack the camera and tripod in my car at all times.  You just never know what you will miss if you don't.



KabeXTi said:


> They are all great, but #3 takes the cake IMO. Almost looks like HDR. Is it?


 
Thank you.  It is indeed. 



Ajay said:


> Perfect!!  I would totally hang these on my wall. The sharpness is killer.


 
Again, thank you for the extremely nice comment Ajay.  You made my day! 



DadeCountyAnthony said:


> Great shots and beautiful colors.
> 
> Are you using any type of filters helping you with the sky?


 
Nope, but I would love to try out a ND or GND filter sometime.  Thanks for the kind words. 



Doc Wiseman said:


> Beautiful! Love the sharpness and the colors.
> 
> Doc


 
I appreciate the nice comment, thank you.


----------



## Miaow (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice   Love the colours


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

Miaow said:


> Very nice  Love the colours


 
Thanks Miaow!


----------



## shaneferguson (Jun 1, 2008)

All are great - number 3 is stunning.


----------



## STICKMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

NJMAN which county in NJ are you in?????

Shots are great, sky was crazy after yesterdays storms.......

Im in Gloucester County...


----------



## kundalini (Jun 1, 2008)

Stunning work NJ.


----------



## KristinaS (Jun 1, 2008)

gorgeous saturated colors!!! love #3!


----------



## dab_20 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice series... but the last is simply breathtaking! Awesome work here... beautifully composed.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

shaneferguson said:


> All are great - number 3 is stunning.


 
Thanks!



STICKMAN said:


> NJMAN which county in NJ are you in?????
> 
> Shots are great, sky was crazy after yesterdays storms.......
> 
> Im in Gloucester County...


 
People often think my screen name means New Jersey. But it is really the initials of my first and middle name. I'm actually from Minnesota. Sorry to mislead you.  However, I am familiar with Somerset County, NJ, and need to shoot there eventually! 



kundalini said:


> Stunning work NJ.


 
Thanks kundalini. I really appreciate the nice comment!



KristinaS said:


> gorgeous saturated colors!!! love #3!


 
Thank you Kristina for the kind words. 



dab_20 said:


> Nice series... but the last is simply breathtaking! Awesome work here... beautifully composed.


 
Thanks dab! Greatly appreciated. Keep up your landscape work. I hope to see more from you too.


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, I love them all! The first has to be my favourite.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

TrickyRic said:


> Wow, I love them all! The first has to be my favourite.


 
Thanks a lot for commenting man!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow wow wow! What a beautiful view, and so well captured in your pics. The colours are gorgeous and the exposure so sharp. I always look forward to your pics and am never disappointed.


----------



## tedE (Jun 4, 2008)

i want to be there. that must have been beautiful as all hell! the photos are stunning.  the first and third are my faves.  great job!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 5, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Wow wow wow! What a beautiful view, and so well captured in your pics. The colours are gorgeous and the exposure so sharp. I always look forward to your pics and am never disappointed.


 
Thank you so much Anty!  What a very sweet thing to say.  



tedE said:


> i want to be there. that must have been beautiful as all hell! the photos are stunning. the first and third are my faves. great job!


 
Much appreciated!  Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## Flora (Jun 5, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## Arual° (Jun 5, 2008)

oh, they're simply stunning, congratulations!


----------



## abraxas (Jun 5, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> Thanks abraxas. I'm surprised at myself for how little I actually take the camera out at sunset, or sunrise for that matter.  Me thinks I need to pack the camera and tripod in my car at all times.  You just never know what you will miss if you don't.
> ...



I just use the car as a big 'ol friendly mobile camera bag at all times, and don't go out unless it's to shoot.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

Flora said:


> stunning!


 
Thanks!



			
				Arual°;1264860 said:
			
		

> oh, they're simply stunning, congratulations!


 
I appreciate it, thanks a lot. 



abraxas said:


> I just use the car as a big 'ol friendly mobile camera bag at all times, and don't go out unless it's to shoot.


 
Sounds good! Conversion in progress.


----------



## Palyriot (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm surprised I'm the first to notice, but in the last one, it looks like the horizon dips to the left a little bit.  I adjusted it clockwise 0.2 degrees to get it horizontal.  It's kind of hard to tell because of all of the foliage in front of the horizon.  Very pretty photograph though.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2008)

Palyriot said:


> I'm surprised I'm the first to notice, but in the last one, it looks like the horizon dips to the left a little bit. I adjusted it clockwise 0.2 degrees to get it horizontal. It's kind of hard to tell because of all of the foliage in front of the horizon. Very pretty photograph though.


 
0.2 degrees?  wow, thats reaching. haha.  jk.  Actually, its funny that you mention that, because the horizon was leaning to the right even more before I attempted to straighten and post it here. And I agree, the folliage does make it a bit difficult to tell.  Thanks for taking the time to comment and for the kind words.


----------

